# Cigar Club



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

:helloooo: Just wanted to share some pics of our B.O.T.T.L. meeting on wednesday.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Other than smoke cigars what do you guys do at your meetings?


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

chip19 said:


> Other than smoke cigars what do you guys do at your meetings?


Looks like they simile a lot!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very cool jimmy looking foward to meeting you on the 26th


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Again, great pics!! Thanks for sharing. :biggrin:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Where's the food?-LOL


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Dude the guy in the black shirt looks like Bruce Willis to me haha like his 2nd cousin or something


----------



## CubanoLou (Jun 2, 2007)

Very nice gathering. Looks like you guys had a lot of fun.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like a great time, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like A good time


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Look you guy's had a great time!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks like a great time!!!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

The guy in the first picture looks mighty relaxed


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

great times


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

chip19 said:


> Other than smoke cigars what do you guys do at your meetings?


EAT!!!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

chip19 said:


> Other than smoke cigars what do you guys do at your meetings?


drink


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

and be merry


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Looks like a great time was had by all. Thats what cigar smoking is all about.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pics


----------

